# Do mods sponsor trolling of members they do not like?



## Bugeye (May 4, 2015)

@rollitup - I know it seems like a loaded question, but given that an outspoken member is claiming he has been given mod permission to troll other members as white supremacists, I would appreciate an answer.


----------



## cc2012 (May 4, 2015)

Don't hold ya breath fella...bet UB or AC pop along though...


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

dont believe everything you hear.



IM ACTUALLY A GUY.


see...i can say outrageous things too


----------



## Bugeye (May 4, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Don't hold ya breath fella...bet UB or AC pop along though...


I'm counting on it. If I'm not posting tomorrow you'll know the answer! LOL Getting banned from this site would be sad, but my productivity would no doubt increase.


----------



## Bugeye (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> dont believe everything you hear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all due respect Sunni, aren't you the mod that shut down the original @bravedave thread because someone told you he was saying nasty stuff? Didn't you later actually read the thread and admit you got played? Did you ask UB to troll him?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

I wouldnt say they encourage/sponsor it but there is definetely a difference in the way certain groups get treated on here, i.e. mention in the UK thread about sending a friend something n theres warnings/barrings etc, do it in any other thread however n you can trade away to your hearts content it seems

I will say however that Sunni (out of all the mods the UK thread has ever dealt with) has shown herself to be the most mature and willing to listen to reason/explanation etc, most of the others just come off as power hungry idiots wanting to exert their will and just have a pop at us since we are not from the US


----------



## cc2012 (May 4, 2015)

panhead said:


> buck wrote several shitty foul mouthed posts & even signed one rollitup , then the posts he made dissapear but not before a member quoted his post pages later .
> 
> Can you go back like 4 pages & delete your quoted posts ? No sir you cant but Buck/rollitup can & did in this thread .
> 
> ...



https://www.rollitup.org/t/riots-in-baltimore.869049/page-17

I'd Check Out what Panhead is saying...it has been noticed by others on R.I.U.


----------



## bravedave (May 4, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> With all due respect Sunni, aren't you the mod that shut down the original @bravedave thread because someone told you he was saying nasty stuff? Didn't you later actually read the thread and admit you got played? Did you ask UB to troll him?


In fairness, I have always assumed Sunni shut that thread down having started reading from the threads beginning. Not realizing it had already calmed. She also did reopen it later on my request. 

That said, in December after reporting repeated UB trollings of me in generic weed threads Sunni bopped in to tell me she had cleaned things up while at the same time I saw her yucking it up with UB on another thread. I suggested she was a UB enabler and she suggested i was "rude". Things calmed for a couple weeks then he started in again ...you know...trying to paint a native american using a picture of a hispanic as his avatar as a white supremacist...I report, admins delete his post...he repeats it...in their face. No consequences. 

In any case, I too would like an answer to @Bugeye 's question.  And if not you who?


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 4, 2015)

IMO i look at forums like a job ,, when you first get a job you are a on the bottom , as you work few years you slowly move up the ranks , any forum is pretty much the same veterans will get little better treatment .. and free passes but Don't kid your self they can also be banned if they been warned enough times
Does UB have mod privileges probably not Does he have some pull probably so ,, should he be careful on his posts 100 percent YES although some mods may like him Forum Rules are Forum rules . and admin / mods should follow them as its set forth ..
If they do not they should not be MODs period 
People get pulled into circles like vertical vs horizontal growing when one apposes one style he gets bashed by the circle Jerkers on the other side , Being called a troll etc
back and forth back and forth hahaha ???
We are adults here at least suppose to be ..when posting anything one should be careful really careful cause even though this forum is being monitored by Mods , its the Internet and YES the internet has laws that carry serious penalties ...
for instance all it takes is someone posting i wanna wack the president or i wanna blow something up can send the FBI / CIA knocking on your door its happened in many sites Face book for example ,,,,, so do not think this site is any different its not cause really when you really think about it if the government wants something they will get it from any country specially if its home land sec issue


----------



## bravedave (May 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> IMO i look at forums like a job ,, when you first get a job you are a on the bottom , as you work few years you slowly move up the ranks , any forum is pretty much the same veterans will get little better treatment .. and free passes but Don't kid your self they can also be banned if they been warned enough times
> Does UB have mod privileges probably not Does he have some pull probably so ,, should he be careful on his posts 100 percent YES although some mods may like him Forum Rules are Forum rules . and admin / mods should follow them as its set forth ..
> If they do not they should not be MODs period
> People get pulled into circles like vertical vs horizontal growing when one apposes one style he gets bashed by the circle Jerkers on the other side , Being called a troll etc
> ...


Although points well taken,
You seem to have little clue about the unwarranted abuse and the thumbing of nose at the admins that we are talking about here.


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 4, 2015)

From my understanding its about UB having the powers to delete posts which is absurd ,, other wise he would have moderator below his name , does this site have favoritism.. of course every site does...
That is a given at one time or another i am pretty sure everyone will at one point blow up at a member, don't forget were only human ..
Also being the internet a post from a member can be taken in many different ways farther from the truth of what the member meant to say..
One thing i learnt long ago is do not bring Religion, politics to a party cause only fights will come of it i seen it time after time ..
I look at started threads similiar to the baltimore thread was matter of time before it gets blown up into a major issue some members like debate and other members are dead set into believing that there thoughts are are right everyone is wrong ..
see where i am getting at ??? 
A smart person should stay clear from those threads period cause its a matter of time before you see people disappear being banned that is a given ..


----------



## cc2012 (May 4, 2015)

I'm Admin on One Site and a Mod on Another and it doesn't say so beneath My Avater...this can be changed y'know.


----------



## dbkick (May 4, 2015)

I'm just happy more and more people are seeing the abuse and name calling being used by a user/owner of this forum is totally unacceptable.
Being trolled by said user really isnt that bad since the only two words he/she knows is "racist" and "retard".


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

I fwt the issue was ub giving Shit to people on threads where it's not wanted and when others do this eg skywalker og putting random numbers in people's threads he was asked to stop by sunni and so he did.
Yet ub continues to litter riu with his sick comments and nothing happens?? How is that fair?? 
I thought that was the point??


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 4, 2015)

And i also like to note hat UB if your purposely doing stunts or throwing in words to start fights or get people banned shame on you dude ,,thought you had more class then that .
And if mods do not like you ??? one should ask them selfs why ?? what have i done to have them dislike me . maybe little change in attitude is in order this is a grow site not a day care center , where mods are baby sitting ,, which at times that is exactly what they are doing they are normal people like you and me Give them a god dam break already , they have lifes outside this forum ..
And on closing note its not the Mods do not like you its something you did for them to monitor you ,and trust me if they didn't like you ,, you be gone in a heartbeat


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> And i also like to note hat UB if your purposely doing stunts or throwing in words to start fights or get people banned shame on you dude ,,thought you had more class then that .
> And if mods do not like you ??? one should ask them selfs why ?? what have i done to have them dislike me . maybe little change in attitude is in order this is a grow site not a day care center , where mods are baby sitting ,, which at times that is exactly what they are doing they are normal people like you and me Give them a god dam break already , they have lifes outside this forum ..
> And on closing note its not the Mods do not like you its something you did for them to monitor you ,and trust me if they didn't like you ,, you be gone in a heartbeat


What are the mods for then?

I thought they was here to make sure people stick to the rules which some people are not and nothing happens lol


----------



## dbkick (May 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> And i also like to note hat UB if your purposely doing stunts or throwing in words to start fights or get people banned shame on you dude ,,thought you had more class then that .
> And if mods do not like you ??? one should ask them selfs why ?? what have i done to have them dislike me . maybe little change in attitude is in order this is a grow site not a day care center , where mods are baby sitting ,, which at times that is exactly what they are doing they are normal people like you and me Give them a god dam break already , they have lifes outside this forum ..
> And on closing note its not the Mods do not like you its something you did for them to monitor you ,and trust me if they didn't like you ,, you be gone in a heartbeat


Regime change!


----------



## cc2012 (May 4, 2015)

*Moderators*
The _moderators_ (short singular form: "mod") are users (or employees) of the forum who are granted access to the posts and threads of all members for the purpose of _moderating discussion_ (similar to arbitration) and also keeping the forum clean (neutralizing spam and spambots etc.). Moderators also answer users' concerns about the forum, general questions, as well as respond to specific complaints. Common privileges of moderators include: deleting, merging, moving, and splitting of posts and threads, locking, renaming, stickying of threads, banning, suspending, unsuspending, unbanning, warning the members.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_forum


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> *Moderators*
> The _moderators_ (short singular form: "mod") are users (or employees) of the forum who are granted access to the posts and threads of all members for the purpose of _moderating discussion_ (similar to arbitration) and also keeping the forum clean (neutralizing spam and spambots etc.). Moderators also answer users' concerns about the forum, general questions, as well as respond to specific complaints. Common privileges of moderators include: deleting, merging, moving, and splitting of posts and threads, locking, renaming, stickying of threads, banning, suspending, unsuspending, unbanning, warning the members.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_forum


It should be selective mod as they select who to moderate lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

makka said:


> It should be selective mod as they select who to moderate lol


and who`s allowed to trade on here and who isnt it seems


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

bravedave said:


> In fairness, I have always assumed Sunni shut that thread down having started reading from the threads beginning. Not realizing it had already calmed. She also did reopen it later on my request.
> 
> That said, in December after reporting repeated UB trollings of me in generic weed threads Sunni bopped in to tell me she had cleaned things up while at the same time I saw her yucking it up with UB on another thread. I suggested she was a UB enabler and she suggested i was "rude". Things calmed for a couple weeks then he started in again ...you know...trying to paint a native american using a picture of a hispanic as his avatar as a white supremacist...I report, admins delete his post...he repeats it...in their face. No consequences.
> 
> In any case, I too would like an answer to @Bugeye 's question. And if not you who?


How many unclebucks is there? Cuz i keep running into a straight dickhead punk unclebuck


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> How many unclebucks is there? Cuz i keep running into a straight dickhead punk unclebuck


Thats the one.....


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Thats the one.....


Ya well he lives near me i wish hed just meet up with me ....punk always trollin my shit runnin his mouth


----------



## dbkick (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Ya well he lives near me i wish hed just meet up with me ....punk always trollin my shit runnin his mouth


Don't do it, that white boi is so bad he's gonna take a stroll thru the baddest part of Five Points, he's even gonna do door to door surveys AND possibly sell some treadmills.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 4, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> @rollitup - I know it seems like a loaded question, but given that an outspoken member is claiming he has been given mod permission to troll other members as white supremacists, I would appreciate an answer.



And you believed him??? 




And I'm not even going to bother responding to CC, rimjob, or dbkick. You guys whine like women.


----------



## dbkick (May 4, 2015)

rollitup said:


> And you believed him???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ub.


----------



## cc2012 (May 4, 2015)

Nah it ain't Buck...would've called me CiCi init.. plus don't think Buck is Sexist..

btw Buck using same Avatar as You PR


----------



## dbkick (May 4, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Nah it ain't Buck...would've called me CiCi init..


Closely related possibly?


----------



## Bugeye (May 4, 2015)

rollitup said:


> And you believed him???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you certainly are implying that you believe him to be a liar. And you did so very politely. Thank you for your time.


----------



## cc2012 (May 4, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Closely related possibly?


Klan Brothers...?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

hilarious!!!



well, i hope you guys are having fun. i certainly am!



AKA unclebuck


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Don't do it, that white boi is so bad he's gonna take a stroll thru the baddest part of Five Points, he's even gonna do door to door surveys AND possibly sell some treadmills.


Hahahaha ya maybe even hit up Montebello and smack someone's mom


----------



## deadgro (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Ya well he lives near me i wish hed just meet up with me ....punk always trollin my shit runnin his mouth


I think you're mistaken. I tagged his IP in new jersey.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 4, 2015)

No, you didn't "tag" any other members' IP addresses here, so now the whiners will call for me to ban you for lying.


----------



## deadgro (May 4, 2015)

rollitup said:


> No, you didn't "tag" any other members' IP addresses here, so now the whiners will call for me to ban you for lying.


Any website you visit tags your IP. Once someone clicks an outgoing link, you have no control.


----------



## Merlot (May 4, 2015)

Why fuss over a troll?

Trolls get kicks from all the (negative) attention.


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

deadgro said:


> I think you're mistaken. I tagged his IP in new jersey.


Well u one i have been callin out lives in denver he was dumb enough to post a screenshot pic of him at the rockies opening day baseball game with his website name on the pic so i googled the pic with @ unclebuck and it showed his photo as a manager to a wed site so i looked that up and BAM got his name


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

W


rollitup said:


> No, you didn't "tag" any other members' IP addresses here, so now the whiners will call for me to ban you for lying.


Why not find the fakes and band them this site is about helping grow weed my first time here @pup&carebear over a year ago i found this site cuz i needed help growing why get static for someone when ur only asking for help or talking about the world of growing


----------



## potroastV2 (May 4, 2015)

I've never been to a Rockies home game. I live in San Diego.

The site owner lives in Canada.


----------



## Merlot (May 4, 2015)

A troll can not be a troll without an audience. 

You are the audience.


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

U 


rollitup said:


> I've never been to a Rockies home game. I live in San Diego.
> 
> The site owner lives in Canada.


Ur a trip u just told dead grow the whiner was gunna ask u to band him now ur saying u are him ok i found the real unclebuck let me see if i can find him again


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2015)




----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

Nope i comment and post to much and dont care enough to dig thru it but we both kno u live in denver or the metro area and u are him no matter how many times u change ur pic


----------



## Merlot (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> U
> 
> Ur a trip u just told dead grow the whiner was gunna ask u to band him now ur saying u are him ok i found the real unclebuck let me see if i can find him again


Your sarcasm meter isn't working....


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Your sarcasm meter isn't working....


It


UncleBuck said:


> hilarious!!!
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


Here we go tyler white


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Well u one i have been callin out lives in denver he was dumb enough to post a screenshot pic of him at the rockies opening day baseball game with his website name on the pic so i googled the pic with @ unclebuck and it showed his photo as a manager to a wed site so i looked that up and BAM got his name


i wasn't at rockies opening day, although my pa n law has thrown out the opening pitch on opening day in recent years.

what's my name? go ahead and share it if you think you have it.


----------



## Yessica... (May 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3411007


I didn't see the mean part. 

Mind you, I only read this page...


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

The pics blocked lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

It aint blocked....


----------



## potroastV2 (May 4, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Closely related possibly?



Now you're finally getting close.

Uncle Buck is my Son.


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Now you're finally getting close.
> 
> Uncle Buck is my Son.


am i wife/mother?
where does the rest of the staff fit into this family love triangle political jargon we got going on


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

everyone get out your tin foil hats
its an riu conspiracy


----------



## potroastV2 (May 4, 2015)

Naw, sunni, you are my favorite Niece!


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Naw, sunni, you are my favorite Niece!


ouuuuuu  i like niece!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> ouuuuuu  i like niece!!!!


does this mean we can still get married, or do we have to move to kentucky first?


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> does this mean we can still get married, or do we have to move to kentucky first?


whats in kentucky? why would i go there? 
also were not getting married LOL


----------



## dbkick (May 4, 2015)

my fuck it's a motherfucking family affair!


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

dbkick said:


> my fuck it's a motherfucking family affair!


ya we have big bbq bonfires

i grill up a mean tofu , you should come by


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> also were not getting married LOL


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

ok i laughed pretty hard at that


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 4, 2015)

Don't forget me


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

Well as much as we appreciate it if u read between the lines we can all see ur trying to defuse this situation because ud hate to see someone "hurt" or whatever but in all actuality we need to have "unclebuck" tyler white stfu and stop trolling we are sick of the games hes not ku its not funny and its not a conspiracy its hard facts. Not only have i found out who he is and what general area he lives in but can find out alot more since hes a manager of the website'massroots' and public information is free, all we are asking is he pull his funky head outta his ass and apologize to all of us. 


Thank u


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> hes a manager of the website'massroots'


if you say so!



AKA ceiling fan


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> if you say so!
> 
> 
> 
> AKA ceiling fan


Are u saying thats not u? That u did not post that? Here let me dig up some more truth for u


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Are u saying thats not u? That u did not post that? Here let me dig up some more truth for u


get to it, pilgrim.


----------



## Merlot (May 4, 2015)

I like titties. Big round titties that bounce. I like to motorboat them titties something fierce. I like titty wanks. I like titties!

That is all.


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> get to it, pilgrim.


Here's ur buddy proving u are tyler white Colorado native. Remember i asked if u "unclebuck" were tyler white and ur partner in crime answered for u


----------



## Merlot (May 4, 2015)

And the plot thickens!

Tune in next week to see potroast dance the rumba!!

Ciao for now cowboys xxx


----------



## deadgro (May 4, 2015)

Adam Buck


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Here's ur buddy proving u are tyler white Colorado native. Remember i asked if u "unclebuck" were tyler white and ur partner in crime answered for uView attachment 3411126


sorry, i'm not tyler white.

i'd tell you if i were though.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Adam Buck


nope, keep trying echelon.


----------



## chuck estevez (May 4, 2015)

I thought buck was an African American? black? negro? not sure which one isn't racist


----------



## deadgro (May 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> nope, keep trying echelon.


Your neice is adorable


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

It's like a game of guess who


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Your neice is adorable


i only have a nephew so far.


----------



## deadgro (May 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i only have a nephew so far.


Sad to hear you're a vet. Baby killer.


----------



## dbkick (May 4, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Adam Buck





deadgro said:


> Adam Buck


you mean this guy?


----------



## dbkick (May 4, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Adam Buck


errr wrong bucky...you mean this guy?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Sad to hear you're a vet. Baby killer.


veterinarian? no, i'm not that smart.

military veteran? no, i'm not that stupid.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

dbkick said:


> you mean this guy?





dbkick said:


> errr wrong bucky...you mean this guy?


no, my penis is not that large.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Adam Buck


Funny how as soon as that link got posted up the owner of it started deleting like crazy lmao


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

lol at the thought of buck in the marines. 
but honestly stop posting random peoples facebooks
its not fair to them, to have their lives blasted openly on riu.
while we the users sign up willingly these people dont. and it isnt fair to them especially the dude whos in the military

why try and ruin random peoples lives.


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> lol at the thought of buck in the marines.
> but honestly stop posting random peoples facebooks
> its not fair to them, to have their lives blasted openly on riu.
> while we the users sign up willingly these people dont. and it isnt fair to them especially the dude whos in the military
> ...


Mines not random its really him but its ok he can hide even.tho its fun playing wheres waldo


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Mines not random its really him but its ok he can hide even.tho its fun playing wheres waldo


it really isnt ive known buck since 2008.... 
might i suggest you use the ignore user feature.


----------



## anzohaze (May 4, 2015)

We should all just troll ub and all talk shit to him... beat him athe his own game.


----------



## dbkick (May 4, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> We should all just troll ub and all talk shit to him... beat him athe his own game.


But then buck sr. would ban us :/


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I didn't see the mean part.
> 
> Mind you, I only read this page...


making threads about fellow members is against the rules.Would you like to masticate with me?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Mines not random its really him but its ok he can hide even.tho its fun playing wheres waldo


dude, take it from me, you are being strung along, and there is no way on this earth buck was/would ever be a marine lmfao, aint got the minerals for it


----------



## chuck estevez (May 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> dude, take it from me, you are being strung along, and there is no way on this earth buck was/would ever be a marine lmfao, aint got the minerals for it


he also isn't some young white punk kid


----------



## anzohaze (May 4, 2015)

dbkick said:


> But then buck sr. would ban us :/


Use the same words buck uses and then if we get warnings then we no what mod is bucks buddy.


----------



## dbkick (May 4, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Use the same words buck uses and then if we get warnings then we no what mod is bucks buddy.


But they're ALL fucking related, I'm afraid, sounds like some sort of clan.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Here's ur buddy proving u are tyler white Colorado native. Remember i asked if u "unclebuck" were tyler white and ur partner in crime answered for uView attachment 3411126


Thank you for reposting that for me.lol and FYI bucky and rolli are cousin's. They don't like each other but their moms make Em chill sometimes.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 4, 2015)

FIGHT!!!!


----------



## mainliner (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> .Would you like to masticate with me?


Um...sure. What're you wearing?


----------



## Cebucannabis (May 4, 2015)

Where i can post question/ a new threads......help me guys


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Um...sure. What're you wearing?


I'm ass naked and I'm eating tacos . as soon as I finish my meal im going to build a roof like no white man ever has or will. Then I'm going to go into my grow tent and flower with a mh bulb instead of a hps bulb because, sticky icky icky....


----------



## deadgro (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> lol at the thought of buck in the marines.
> but honestly stop posting random peoples facebooks
> its not fair to them, to have their lives blasted openly on riu.
> while we the users sign up willingly these people dont. and it isnt fair to them especially the dude whos in the military
> ...


That Facebook profile has pictures that UB has used as his avatar here lol. 

Sad to see you defending him


----------



## deadgro (May 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Funny how as soon as that link got posted up the owner of it started deleting like crazy lmao


Hah yeah but that's what searching for cached pages is for


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

hmmm lots of posts being deleted and changed in here all of a sudden


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> hmmm lots of posts being deleted and changed in here all of a sudden


i removed the facebook links because well, its not appropriate to out someone whos in the military they dont deserve to loose their rank over people believe it someone else.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> i removed the facebook links because well, its not appropriate to out someone whos in the military they dont deserve to loose their rank over people believe it someone else.


and what about the other comment calling ub a piece of shit for saying all veterans are stupid?

also one or 2 other posts seem to have changed as well


----------



## deadgro (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> i removed the facebook links because well, its not appropriate to out someone whos in the military they dont deserve to loose their rank over people believe it someone else.


I'm not allowed to post pics of my ex?


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> it really isnt ive known buck since 2008....
> might i suggest you use the ignore user feature.


Omg!!!!! Thank u so freakin much i totally forgot about it!! Ur amazing


----------

